# Graphics Card for Phenom x6



## bajaj151 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Budget* : 5-6K

*Purpose* : Moderate Gaming (NFS-Hot pursuit..split second etc)


(*PSU* - Corsair 550W)


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

Go for Sapphire HD5670 512MB for around 4.4k!!Hope it helps!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

+1
for 5670 512MB


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 22, 2010)

How much of a performance and price difference between Sapphire 5670 & 5770 ??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

Performance difference - 5770 is certainly better but dunno how much exactly.
Price - One can get Sapphire HD5770 for 8k.So the difference is 3.6k.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

HD5670 = HD gaming at max.
HD5770 = Full HD gaming at max.
HD5750 = useless card at bad price. good for HD gaming.


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^I have 22' LCD...Should I wait 5770 price down or buy 5670 ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 22, 2010)

Better wait and save up more...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 22, 2010)

Given that you are using a FullHD display, get HD5770 atleast if you are planning to play most of the new games. NFS Shift was heavy on GPU, so I think NFS HP too would do the same.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> ^^I have 22' LCD...Should I wait 5770 price down or buy 5670 ??



I assume its full HD.Well if it is & you wanna play at full HD resolution then think of a card not less than 6850.The higher(powerful) the better..


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2010)

ha ha his budget is jumping from 5-6 k then..good. Off track question- Guys how bad is my compared to the 5670? (It cost me 6.8K one year back)


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^I had some idea about 9800GT's performance some 8-10 months back but now I don't remember much.But from what I can recollect its performance is somewhere around 5670,can't recollect which 1 leads though.But the difference aint significant.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 22, 2010)

9800GT is a little faster than HD5670.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^:flu-surprised8:U kidding me,right?You mean to say that 9800GT beats GTX460 & HD5850??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 22, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^:flu-surprised8:U kidding me,right?You mean to say that 9800GT beats GTX460 & HD5850??



Edited


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

Phew!!You gave me a shocker there!!:flu-devil1:


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I need some sleep


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

Had Graveyard shift or pulled an all-nighter for exams?:C_evil:


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 22, 2010)

All-Nighter for nothing


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 24, 2010)

Should I go with Sapphire 5670 *512Mb or 1GB* ??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 24, 2010)

512mb!!


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 25, 2010)

You can go for the 1gig version as u mentioned your budget is up to 6k, but honestly dont expect to be playing games on high settings with the 5670 on a 22" monitor, its adequate to play all games but dosent set the world on fire, have experience with 512 version on a 2 yr old 17" monitor.

If i were you would save up some more and go for the Zotac GTS450 which sells for around 7.5k here *techshop.in/store/zotac-nvidia-gef...card-buy-online-india-p-6674.html?cPath=320_4


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

I think better than 450 would be 5770 as 5770 can be had for 8k!!


----------



## Joker (Nov 26, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> Should I go with Sapphire 5670 *512Mb or 1GB* ??


1GB falls in ur budget so go for it...however there is hardly much performance difference between 512mb and 1gb.


----------

